# Whats your favorite kind of betta?



## Angels

I am just wondering what everyones favorite kinds are and colors! I think that mine are veiltails, or crown tails, I like white bettas the best! Oh and today I have finally made it to a bigger town that has like 6 pet stores! So I am going to Petco to see if I can get a younger female betta. Because I have found them there before!


----------



## lohachata

i like bettas that ain't ugly....there are just way too many jacked up uglified bettas out there these days....


----------



## LittleRedFishy

I prefer males to females, and loooooove veiltails and feathertails. I don't like some multicolored ones that I see in pet stores though-- sometimes the color looks too much like dead fish to me.


----------



## Angels

lohachata said:


> i like bettas that ain't ugly....there are just way too many jacked up uglified bettas out there these days....


I agree, there are. I do not really like crowntail males that have the crazy tails...It kinda creeps me out when they have tails like that.



LittleRedFishy said:


> I prefer males to females, and loooooove veiltails and feathertails. I don't like some multicolored ones that I see in pet stores though-- sometimes the color looks too much like dead fish to me.


 I am not to much for multis, but I kinda like the purple ones...But white is my favorite color!


----------



## LittleRedFishy

Mine is a solid red veiltail and he's a gorgeous little beast when he flares.


----------



## Chard56

My favorite tailtype is Halfmoon and as for color I can't really choose just one so I have a lot of combinations. Instead of solid colors I go for bi-colors, Marbles; Butterflies and Piebalds. Here's a couple of my Favorites.














I've been working on a Purple strain but even then it's a solid Purple body with other colored finnage.


----------



## lohachata

ok...i like this guy...


----------



## Angels

LittleRedFishy said:


> Mine is a solid red veiltail and he's a gorgeous little beast when he flares.


 I used to have a bright red one too. He was super handsome!



Chard56 said:


> My favorite tailtype is Halfmoon and as for color I can't really choose just one so I have a lot of combinations. Instead of solid colors I go for bi-colors, Marbles; Butterflies and Piebalds. Here's a couple of my Favorites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been working on a Purple strain but even then it's a solid Purple body with other colored finnage.


I love them!! Keep me posted on how the prple strain goes!



lohachata said:


> ok...i like this guy...


Me too! I do also really like black bettas


----------



## Guest

I love the halfmoon bettas. I have one, which when I take a pic he looks purple, but he is a nice blue with red coloring. If only I can get him to fan out.


----------



## ZebraDanio12

I like double tai;s and halfmoons


----------



## adamxatomic

lohachata said:


> i like bettas that ain't ugly....there are just way too many jacked up uglified bettas out there these days....


^^^ This! ^^^
+1

Crown tails.
IMO VT are too common. All my HM have been tail biters (5gal, weekly water changes, variety diet, plenty of plants, melafix, IAL, nothing worked). I don't care for the way DT and Delta looks.
And Pet co/smart doesn't sell OHM, cT, or any other fin types.

I like either nice solid colors, or BF and Coppers. Cambodians are ok, but don't care for Cellophanes or Yellows. I've always wanted a red/black Mustard gas CT.


----------



## Guest

adamxatomic said:


> ^^^ This! ^^^
> +1
> 
> Crown tails.
> IMO VT are too common. All my HM have been tail biters (5gal, weekly water changes, variety diet, plenty of plants, melafix, IAL, nothing worked). I don't care for the way DT and Delta looks.
> And Pet co/smart doesn't sell OHM, cT, or any other fin types.
> 
> I like either nice solid colors, or BF and Coppers. Cambodians are ok, but don't care for Cellophanes or Yellows. I've always wanted a red/black Mustard gas CT.


Halfmoons are real hard to find at Petco and/or Petsmart. I got both my halfmoon and doubletail at Petco. But they do sell them there. I haven't seen an opal halfmoon. Crowntails are sold at Petco and/or Petsmart, plus all fin types


----------



## LittleRedFishy

Came across this in a google search. God I love feathertails.


----------



## lohachata

ok....that's a very cool fish...i like it..


----------



## yannis2307

well i like doubletails and crowntails most of all.....bi- colour are my favorites... i just bought this DT: 
http://www.aquabid.com/uploads/fwbettasdt1337478006.jpg


----------



## Betta man

That looks more like a dtpk.


----------



## yannis2307

dtpk= double tail plakat?


----------



## Angels

Sweet! Those are so cool  I do agree that VTs are so super common, and it just kinda takes the fun out of them. I really do like HMs. I am thinking about buying a male and female one of these days ;-)


----------



## Guest

Keep an eye out for them at the pet stores. Sometimes they are hard to find, but if you keep an eye out for the halfmoons, you can find them.


----------



## ZebraDanio12

Very nice double tail, yannis


----------



## Betta man

Very pretty. Yes, it is a double tail plakat. Dt can also mean delta tail, but usually doubletail.


----------



## yannis2307

deltas in my opinion are a too-much-on-a-fish situation....that's why i picked the betta i showed you....he is almost thrifty...


----------



## hXcChic22

adamxatomic said:


> ^^^ This! ^^^
> +1
> 
> Crown tails.
> IMO VT are too common. All my HM have been tail biters (5gal, weekly water changes, variety diet, plenty of plants, melafix, IAL, nothing worked). I don't care for the way DT and Delta looks.
> And Pet co/smart doesn't sell OHM, cT, or any other fin types.


That stinks that you have bad pet stores. We've gotten almost all our most gorgeous bettas from Petco. Our local one here has some of the craziest colored ones I've ever seen. They even have HM Plakats that are almost $20 apiece, along with Kings, Deltas, Crowntails, and of course the Veiltails. 

I know what you mean though. I was living elsewhere for 6 months and their Petco didn't have jack in the way of bettas.


----------



## Angels

Angelclown said:


> Keep an eye out for them at the pet stores. Sometimes they are hard to find, but if you keep an eye out for the halfmoons, you can find them.


I did see a couple male HMs in Petco the other day when I was in there. But I had my 2 year old cousin pulling me around so I didnt have much of a chance to look at them. -_-



hXcChic22 said:


> That stinks that you have bad pet stores. We've gotten almost all our most gorgeous bettas from Petco. Our local one here has some of the craziest colored ones I've ever seen. They even have HM Plakats that are almost $20 apiece, along with Kings, Deltas, Crowntails, and of course the Veiltails.
> 
> I know what you mean though. I was living elsewhere for 6 months and their Petco didn't have jack in the way of bettas.


Cool! So, do you breed bettas? I wish my pet store was cool like that but all he has are VTs, and most of them are not in very good shape. And they are in a container that was just a little bit bigger then a shot glass...Sad...When I open my fish/pet store I really want to put him out of biz. He doesnt take good care of anything in his store. But he is the only pet store within a hour or 2.


----------



## hXcChic22

No, we don't breed. We had quite a collection at one point. We only have one left now and he's all pitiful because he gets picked on by everyone. He won't stand up for himself, lol.


----------



## Angels

hXcChic22 said:


> No, we don't breed. We had quite a collection at one point. We only have one left now and he's all pitiful because he gets picked on by everyone. He won't stand up for himself, lol.


Lol  I have 6 bettas right now. 4 males and 2 females. 3 VT males and 1 CT. 1 VT female and 1 CT. I have a marble VT that really likes my CT female so I have been tossing around the idea of letting them spawn. I have alot of fish people who would like fry from her. My guess is that she is about 2.5 months old so I am going to raise her up for 1/2 - 1 month before I breed her. I would like to buy a male CT or some kind like that. Do any of you sell them on AquaBid? Something that is sure to sell babies. Oh, and can anyone tell me about shipping fish? Because I am going to start selling my Cherry Shrimps, and some of my other fish but I have no idea about shipping them.....


----------



## lohachata

if you want the best info on shipping try this link...look for posts by guys like lotsoffish and skiboy..they are 2 of the best shippers in the country...bar none..
there are lots of threads with lots of great information..it will take some reading but will be well worth the effort..
breather bags are great for fish like bettas and those that aren't too spiny...also for shrimps...just make sure that there is cardboard or something between each bag..
when shipping shrimp and snails make sure you put some plants like hornwort in the bag so they have something to hang on to so they don't get battered around....

http://www.aquaboards.com/forumdisplay.php?83-Shipping-methods-and-tips


----------



## austinroberts23

Tht feathertail is amazing. AMAZING I want one


----------



## Angels

lohachata said:


> if you want the best info on shipping try this link...look for posts by guys like lotsoffish and skiboy..they are 2 of the best shippers in the country...bar none..
> there are lots of threads with lots of great information..it will take some reading but will be well worth the effort..
> breather bags are great for fish like bettas and those that aren't too spiny...also for shrimps...just make sure that there is cardboard or something between each bag..
> when shipping shrimp and snails make sure you put some plants like hornwort in the bag so they have something to hang on to so they don't get battered around....


I didnt see a link. Yes, I know that when you ship shrimp they need something to hold on to, because they will prob die of stress if they dont have anything to hold on to. Are they on FF?


----------



## yannis2307

yup they are ff members but i dont know if they are active any more


----------



## Angels

yannis2307 said:


> yup they are ff members but i dont know if they are active any more


Thanks  I will do some digging and see what I can come up with.


----------



## lohachata

i doubt you will find anything from them on FF...this info is from the aquaboards..sorry i forgot the link...i posted it in the other post and will in this one as well...

http://www.aquaboards.com/forumdisplay.php?83-Shipping-methods-and-tips


----------



## grogan

bettas? Is that a fancy kind of peacock bass food :evil:


----------



## Angels

lohachata said:


> i doubt you will find anything from them on FF...this info is from the aquaboards..sorry i forgot the link...i posted it in the other post and will in this one as well...
> 
> http://www.aquaboards.com/forumdisplay.php?83-Shipping-methods-and-tips



Its ok  I did do some digging on them and not much came up. Just that one was banned and nothing on the other.



grogan said:


> bettas? Is that a fancy kind of peacock bass food :evil:


I take it you dont like bettas? lol.


----------



## Coolfish

lohachata said:


> ok...i like this guy...


Where can you find a Betta this color?


----------



## lohachata

coolfish....go to www.aquabid.com .....there are several betta catagories you can look through.....but you will find that the best all come from Thailand...the one in that pic sold for over $100.....unfortunately i was at work when the auction ended and i got outbid.....
i am actually thinking of bringing in a few of outstanding high grade bettas such as that one and breeding them...it is too bad that american breeders do not put out super quality bettas like that one....


----------



## Fishy friend2

I agree, the only two breeders I've ever seen with such high quality bettas are Karen Mac Auley. She's placed number one in many shows and has many "perfect" makes and females, basement bettas is also a good one. Oh yeah, and that new breeder Bettascapes has amazing fish


----------



## Coolfish

The bettas at the lfs are not that great looking. I think I've seen a red one once that I kind of liked but I'm not a big fan of bettas that are at out lfs.


----------



## Cory1990

Chard56 said:


> My favorite tailtype is Halfmoon and as for color I can't really choose just one so I have a lot of combinations. Instead of solid colors I go for bi-colors, Marbles; Butterflies and Piebalds. Here's a couple of my Favorites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been working on a Purple strain but even then it's a solid Purple body with other colored finnage.


The first picture is the best looking betta I've seen to date!


----------



## Cory1990

lohachata said:


> coolfish....go to www.aquabid.com .....there are several betta catagories you can look through.....but you will find that the best all come from Thailand...the one in that pic sold for over $100.....unfortunately i was at work when the auction ended and i got outbid.....
> i am actually thinking of bringing in a few of outstanding high grade bettas such as that one and breeding them...it is too bad that american breeders do not put out super quality bettas like that one....


Loha you have to be a huge fish lover! I could do so much with $100 lol. This also got me thinking what happens if the fish dies in the mailing proses? Are you screwed out of $100 and a beautiful dead fish? Or do they replace it/give your money back? 

Just wondering because I've started to love looking threw the fish on there but I'm not sure if I would ever buy a fish online because I'm scared it will die before it gets to me.


----------



## Fishy friend2

Some of mine. these are actually my fish, the first two havnt arrived yet. One is with Linda Olson, the other is still in Thailand


----------



## lohachata

cory.....i have been buying and selling on aquabid for almost 10 years...almost all of my stock is from aquabid....most of the sellers have a "live arrival" guarantee....although that is usually just for express shipping which is very expensive...they will either send new fish or refund the money ; but only the fish or money for the fish , not the shipping...then there are guys like 
Pete "lotsoffish" Mang.....this guy has some the best fish you will find.live arrival guarantee on everything..he only ships USPS Priority mail...(so do i)...and to be honest about it...i have been in this hobby for almost 40 years and have never seen another person that knew as much about aquatic animals as pete...he is quite amazing..
there are so many great sellers on aquabid ; but then there are jerks as well...always read their feedback...see what people say about them...be careful of some of the 0/0 feedback folks some can be scammers...if you have any questions about a seller , ask me and i will see if i can help...there is a part of aquabid that is the closest knit group of people anywhere....they help each other in times of need..they trade back and forth..they call each other names but will go cross country to help them..,they are family.....i have several really good friends on aquabid..one guy sent us a pair of rare L-262 plecos as a wedding present.another sent 5 different species of hard to find cories and aspidoras as a gift as well as high grade guppies and a very hard to find species of tetra...
i have found some good friends here on ff..but not like the ones from ab..although i did meet my wife here about 6 years ago...best thing that ever happened to me : ever....
hmmmmmm..seems i ran off track a bit...sorry about that...
like i said...if you have questions , ask ; i'll try to help.

the guy that owns aquabid is mark barnett...i believe that he is the one that started fishforums , then sold it to shaggy and shaggy sold it to the current owners..


----------



## emc7

You are right about Mark. He is still in Atlanta Area Aquarium Association. He is a great guy. 

I like macrostoma but I was already partial to mouthbooders.


----------



## Cory1990

lohachata said:


> cory.....i have been buying and selling on aquabid for almost 10 years...almost all of my stock is from aquabid....most of the sellers have a "live arrival" guarantee....although that is usually just for express shipping which is very expensive...they will either send new fish or refund the money ; but only the fish or money for the fish , not the shipping...then there are guys like
> Pete "lotsoffish" Mang.....this guy has some the best fish you will find.live arrival guarantee on everything..he only ships USPS Priority mail...(so do i)...and to be honest about it...i have been in this hobby for almost 40 years and have never seen another person that knew as much about aquatic animals as pete...he is quite amazing..
> there are so many great sellers on aquabid ; but then there are jerks as well...always read their feedback...see what people say about them...be careful of some of the 0/0 feedback folks some can be scammers...if you have any questions about a seller , ask me and i will see if i can help...there is a part of aquabid that is the closest knit group of people anywhere....they help each other in times of need..they trade back and forth..they call each other names but will go cross country to help them..,they are family.....i have several really good friends on aquabid..one guy sent us a pair of rare L-262 plecos as a wedding present.another sent 5 different species of hard to find cories and aspidoras as a gift as well as high grade guppies and a very hard to find species of tetra...
> i have found some good friends here on ff..but not like the ones from ab..although i did meet my wife here about 6 years ago...best thing that ever happened to me : ever....
> hmmmmmm..seems i ran off track a bit...sorry about that...
> like i said...if you have questions , ask ; i'll try to help.
> 
> the guy that owns aquabid is mark barnett...i believe that he is the one that started fishforums , then sold it to shaggy and shaggy sold it to the current owners..



Your a lucky guy finding your wife who also love this hobby!! My soon to be wife only let me set up my 2nd 55 because I got a kitten for her. That was the deal. But every now and again I'll come home and ketch her looking into the tanks. 


Back on topic I'll have to send you the link to anything I want to buy on there in the future. I just hate getting ripped off by people online.


----------



## lohachata

elaine....i will be saving my pennies to get a pair of macros.....a friend is breeding them ...he just sold a pair for $200...


----------



## emc7

A local club member posted a picture of one holding yesterday. I'm hoping they will be common here soon.


----------



## funlad3

I like Marine Bettas.


----------



## Coolfish

lohachata said:


> elaine....i will be saving my pennies to get a pair of macros.....a friend is breeding them ...he just sold a pair for $200...


I'm sure he makes good money doing this.


----------



## chipmunk1210

My favorite so far are my wild betta ocellatas. They have such cute faces with big expressionful eyes and great personalities! Can't afford the macs ATM but I have a friend on another forum that has betta simplex and betta albis that I might try my hand at after my ocellatas start breeding. Gotta love mouthbrooders. 

One of my male juvie ocellatas:


----------



## Fish chick

Black bettas are really pretty, I think. Actually, all bettas are. I had a betta who was dark red with blue on the beginning of fins and tail. Really beautiful.


----------



## lohachata

i heve been eyeballing a couple of exceptional blacks but just can't afford it right now...too many other priorities....but they are cool for sure..


----------

